# connaitre Kext carte mère sans java 6



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

j'essaye de suivre ce tuto https://ihack.pro/hackintosh-el-capitan-installer-osx-10-11-clover/ pour ré-installer un Hack sur un nouveau SSD (suite crash du précédent).

Je suis arrivé vers la fin mais là je sèche un peu sur les Kexts à installer sur la partition EFI du SSD.
Je ne sais pas quels Kexts correspondent à ma carte mère. J'ai trouvé d'autres tuto pour ça mais ils disent d'utiliser SystemInfo. Et systemInfo demande Java 6. Or Java 6 n'existe plus. J'ai installé Java 8 mais ça ne marche pas. Donc pas de System Info pour connaître ma carte mère. Du coup j'ignore quel Kext installer.

J'ai bien essayé de tous les mettre comme dans cette capture.





mais ça semble inefficace. Si je lance le redémarrage, il démarre sur le Ubuntu situé sur la 1ere partition de mon nouveau SSD. Si je démarre avec F12, je ne vois pas de mac OSX de proposé.

Il propose *Ubuntu* (logique), ou *UEFI : USB USB Hard Drive *(qui mène aussi à Ubuntu au final), ou *USB DISK 2.0 PMAP* (qui mène à Clover sur la clé de boot je suppose et me permet de choisir de démarrer MacOSX) ou *Linux Boot Manager* (qui permet de démarrer le Solus qui est sur la 2eme partition de mon nouveau SSD) ou *P0 : TOSHIBA ****(ici le n° de série de mon SSD je pense)qui mène à un écran noir indiquant boot 0 : GPT / Boot 0 : Test (3 fois) / puis rebelote / puis Boot0 :  error_ (avec le tirat bas clignotant). J'ignore ce que c'est. Peut être la partition swap ?

Est-ce que le fait d'avoir collé tous les Kexts  comme je l'ai fait (voir capture) permet quand-même de démarrer ? Je vais tester sans la clé d'install.


----------



## ccciolll (22 Février 2018)

Je viens de tenter le redémarrage sans la clef  d'install El Capitan et comme je le craignais, le choix après démarrage F12 est plus limité. Il ne propose que 3 choix : ubuntu, Linux boot manager (Solus) et P0 :TOSHIBA (qui ne mène à rien).
Si cela peut être utile une capture de gparted montrant mon disque dur


----------



## flotow (22 Février 2018)

Pour ta carte mère, ça sera marqué dessus.
Tu peux aussi donner le processeur que tu as.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

Dans un vieux post que j'avais fait sur macg, j'avais trouvé les infos suivantes
Model Name Z77n-WIFI
BIOS version F2
BIOS Date 08/23/2012

et un des macgéiste en avait finement conclu que c'était le modèle


			
				thunder72fr a dit:
			
		

> - Processeur i7 3770K
> […]
> - Carte Mère Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI (type micro-ATX avec wifi intégrée)
> […]
> avec un bootloader Chameleon


qu'on peut voir aussi sur cette page : http://www.gigabyte.fr/Motherboard/GA-Z77N-WIFI-rev-10#ov

Le bootloader Chameleon dont il parle, j'ignore si c'est un truc interne à la CM ou si c'était un équivalent du Clover que j'ai utilisé pour faire ma clé d'install.

Je devrais l'écrire sur un papier et coller ce papier sur le corps de l'ordi, comme ça j'aurai toujours la réponse sous les yeux.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

Bon, malgré tout, les résultats trouvés
https://www.osx86.net/search/?&q=kext z77n&sortby=newest
ne m'ont pas beaucoup éclairé.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Février 2018)

Lis nos FAQs :

• FAQ Générale du Hackintosh

• FAQ des Bootloaders

• FAQ des Bootflags

• FAQ des problèmes les plus courants

Et un conseil, suis notre Tutoriel pour l'installation via Clover

Quant aux kexts, c'est pas bien compliqué mais un peu fastidieux :

Google > "Nom_de_ton_chipset_Réseau" kext ou "Nom_de_ton_chipset_Audio kext" sachant que ces infos sont disponibles sur la page de ta carte-mère > spécifications soit : http://www.gigabyte.fr/Motherboard/GA-Z77N-WIFI-rev-10#sp


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

De ce que j'ai lu pour le moment (j'en ai lu pas mal mais pas TOUT), j'ai retenu qqes infos qui semblent correspondre à ma problématique

Dans la FAQ des bootloaders il est écrit
_Clover se destine principalement aux possesseurs de cartes-mères UEFI._
Mmmmmoui… Et comment déterminer si c'est le cas de ma carte-mère ? (si j'ai pu démarrer une clé avec Clover dessus, on peut supposer que la réponse est OUI ?)

Dans la FAQ des problèmes, il est écrit
_Je ne peux pas booter, j'ai "Boot 0 GPT Error" (ne se produit qu'en mode Legacy avec d'anciennes versions de Chimera/Chameleon)_
Ça ressemble un peu au pb que j'ai eu à ceci près que je n'ai pas installé Chameleon mais Clover (et j'ignore ce que signifie mode legacy mais je vois qu'il y a un hypertext dessus). Alors il y a probablement eu Chameleon sur cet ordi dans le passé lorsque j'ai acheté le hack d'occasion, mais le DD qui contenait Chameleon n'est plus dedans, et le seul DD installé actuellement était neuf.

J'ai tenté de suivre ton astuce pour trouver le kext, j'ai mis ceci dans google "2 x Realtek GbE LAN chip kext" et le résultat, je sais pas trop; ça mène plutôt à des forums en anglais. Celui-là me paraissait pas mal https://www.hackintosh.zone/file/797-realtek-pcie-gbe-family-controller-10/ mais il me dit An extension caused this webpage to stop working. Please disable any extensions that might block ads to continue.ERROR_19847 or je n'ai pas de bloqueur de pub à proprement parler. Il y a dickduckGo Privacy essentials, et uBlock Origin (mais j'ai cliqué dedans pour tout autoriser de cette page et je l'ai rechargée, même résultat.

En même temps je ne demandais rien d'aussi compliqué pour le monet mais juste lequel des 4 lots de kext choisir parmi la liste donnée sur le tuto cité en début de discussion, soit Z87N, Z97N ou Z97-DH3 ou Z97-HD3 ou Z97X.
La clef USB fonctionne, Clover arrive à démarrer, j'ai réussi à installer OS X, j'ai pu redémarrer avec la clef et choisir de démarrer sur le OSX installé en partant du Clover de la clé. Il me semble avoir suivi les instructions du tuto, mais je ne parviens pas à faire démarrer OSX sans la clé. Peut-être que la présence de partitions ubuntu perturbe les choses, je ne sais pas.


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

Si j'en crois ce site https://www.hackintosh-montreal.com/t2715-comment-savoir-si-vous-avez-un-bios-uefi-ou-legacy ma CM serait plutôt une UEFI car l'interface graphique F2 n'est pas juste un fond bleu.Correct ? (Pouah, 20 minutes pour trouver juste cette réponse là (et encore je suis même pas certain), quelle galère !)


----------



## ccciolll (23 Février 2018)

Alors, https://www.hackintosh.zone/file/797-realtek-pcie-gbe-family-controller-10/   a accepté de se charger depuis le MacOSX du Hack, par contre après il démarre un programme d'installation  un peu bizarre, que je n'ai pas pu arrêter autrement qu'avec un violent appui long sur bouton démarrer du hard. Là je dois partir, on verra ça plus tard.


----------



## polyzargone (23 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> Dans la FAQ des bootloaders il est écrit
> _Clover se destine principalement aux possesseurs de cartes-mères UEFI._
> Mmmmmoui… Et comment déterminer si c'est le cas de ma carte-mère ?



Un premier indice, c'est d'aller dans le bios et de voir si ta souris fonctionne. Mais sinon, le plus simple est de regarder la page de ta carte-mère (généralement, on y trouve toutes les infos nécessaires). Donc dans ton cas, on peut y lire :



> *Technologie UEFI DualBIOS™ *
> 
> 
> Au coeur de la technologie 3D BIOS se trouvent deux puces BIOS physiques offrant l'innovation UEFI DualBIOS™. Grâce à une interface graphique supportant des couleurs en 32-bit, la technologie GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ rend accessible à tous, et en toute simplicité, la compréhension de l'environnement BIOS. GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ offre de plus le support natif des disques durs haute capacité et des environnements 64-bit.



Ou encore :



> BIOS
> 2 x 64 Mbit flash
> Use of licensed AMI *EFI BIOS*
> Support for DualBIOS™
> PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.7, WfM 2.0, SM BIOS 2.7, ACPI 5.0





ccciolll a dit:


> (si j'ai pu démarrer une clé avec Clover dessus, on peut supposer que la réponse est OUI ?)



Pas forcément (même si de toute évidence, c'est bien le cas).

On peut très bien installer Clover en mode UEFI ou en mode Legacy sur une carte mère UEFI. Tout dépend des options que tu choisis lors de son installation.

En revanche, on ne peut pas installer Clover en mode UEFI sur une carte mère non-UEFI (Legacy donc).



ccciolll a dit:


> Dans la FAQ des problèmes, il est écrit
> _Je ne peux pas booter, j'ai "Boot 0 GPT Error" (ne se produit qu'en mode Legacy avec d'anciennes versions de Chimera/Chameleon)_
> Ça ressemble un peu au pb que j'ai eu à ceci près que je n'ai pas installé Chameleon mais Clover (et j'ignore ce que signifie mode legacy mais je vois qu'il y a un hypertext dessus).



Legacy = Bios non UEFI = vieux Bios . Bref, ça ne concerne que les vieilles carte-mères qui datent principalement de l'époque des Core2Duo. En d'autres termes, tu as très peu de chance de tomber sur ce genre de Bios actuellement.

Chameleon/Chimera = Bootloaders (je t'invite à lire/relire la FAQ des Bootloaders pour connaître les principales différences). On retiendra surtout que c'est pour les vielles carte-mères non-UEFI.



ccciolll a dit:


> Alors il y a probablement eu Chameleon sur cet ordi dans le passé lorsque j'ai acheté le hack d'occasion, mais le DD qui contenait Chameleon n'est plus dedans, et le seul DD installé actuellement était neuf.



Donc l'erreur _"Boot 0 GPT Error"_ ne te concerne pas.



ccciolll a dit:


> J'ai tenté de suivre ton astuce pour trouver le kext, j'ai mis ceci dans google "2 x Realtek GbE LAN chip kext" et le résultat, je sais pas trop; ça mène plutôt à des forums en anglais.



Le premier lien sur lequel je tombe, c'est ça : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/no-ethernet.167405/

Et la réponse est dans le post #5 : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/no-ethernet.167405/#post-1064457

Donc celui qu'il te faut, c'est RealtekRTL8111.kext que tu trouveras ici par exemple (premier lien en tapant "RealtekRTL8111 kext" sur Google : https://github.com/RehabMan/OS-X-Realtek-Network

NB : Je te déconseille d'utiliser MultiBeast (cité dans le post #1) mais ça, c'est toi qui vois…



ccciolll a dit:


> Celui-là me paraissait pas mal https://www.hackintosh.zone/file/797-realtek-pcie-gbe-family-controller-10/ mais il me dit An extension caused this webpage to stop working. Please disable any extensions that might block ads to continue.ERROR_19847 or je n'ai pas de bloqueur de pub à proprement parler. Il y a dickduckGo Privacy essentials, et uBlock Origin (mais j'ai cliqué dedans pour tout autoriser de cette page et je l'ai rechargée, même résultat.



Hackintosh Zone est à éviter précisément pour cette raison. De la pub partout, des fichiers récupérés ou sortis d'on ne sait où et qui la plupart du temps ne sont pas la bonne solution.

Sans vouloir dresser de liste exhaustive, je me fierai plutôt à des forums reconnus comme InsanelyMac voire Tonymacx86 (mais pas lorsqu'il s'agit de MultiBeast).



ccciolll a dit:


> En même temps je ne demandais rien d'aussi compliqué pour le monet mais juste lequel des 4 lots de kext choisir parmi la liste donnée sur le tuto cité en début de discussion, soit Z87N, Z97N ou Z97-DH3 ou Z97-HD3 ou Z97X.



C'est justement ça le problème ! Il n'y a pas de lots de kexts, il n'y a que les composants de ta carte-mère qui comptent. Si tu utilises la méthode "Google > xxxx kext", tu obtiendras celui qu'il te faut et non tous les kexts disponibles pour telle ou telle série de carte mère .

Et je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais tu cites les Z87N, Z97N, Z97-DH3, Z97-HD3 et Z97X alors que la tienne est une Z*77*N !

Autre chose : sur un Hackintosh, il n'y a qu'un seul kext absolument obligatoire : FakeSMC.kext. Tout le reste, c'est "optionnel" même si évidemment, il faudra bien en installer un pour le Réseau et un pour l'Audio voire pour la carte graphique (à ce propos, tu peux aller voir ici).



ccciolll a dit:


> Il me semble avoir suivi les instructions du tuto, mais je ne parviens pas à faire démarrer OSX sans la clé. Peut-être que la présence de partitions ubuntu perturbe les choses, je ne sais pas.



C'est effectivement ce que je me suis dit en voyant l'organisation de tes partitions…

J'imagine qu'il y a un dossier EFI dans la partition EFI System Partition (/dev/sda1) et que celui-ci contient des dossiers BOOT, CLOVER et ubuntu ?

Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est à cause du fichier BOOT/BOOTX64.efi qui doit être celui d'Ubuntu alors que ça devrait être celui de Clover (raison pour laquelle ton Bios ne voit qu'Ubuntu et pas Clover).

Une solution serait donc de renommer ce fichier en BOOTX.efi_bak par exemple et de copier/coller le fichier CLOVER/CLOVERX64.efi au même endroit et en le renommant BOOTX64.efi.

En principe, c'est Clover qui se lancera.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

Wouaw. Merci *polyzargone*. En quelques mots tu arrives à éclairer certains points qui restaient obscurs après de longues lectures.
La méthode de réponse point par point convient très bien à mon appréhension du monde.



polyzargone a dit:


> Un premier indice, c'est d'aller dans le bios et de voir si ta souris fonctionne.



Voilà une belle astuce ! Même si, un peu plus loin, tu as montré la réponse qui était déjà sous mon nez parmi un fatras d'autres éléments ésotériques.




polyzargone a dit:


> Chameleon/Chimera = Bootloaders (je t'invite à lire/relire la FAQ des Bootloaders pour connaître les principales différences).



J'en  avais lu un bout mais comme les tuto que je suivais étaient faits pour Clover, je n'ai pas insisté. J'avais juste retenu que Chameleon était un équivalent de Clover (un autre bootloader)




polyzargone a dit:


> Donc l'erreur _"Boot 0 GPT Error"_ ne te concerne pas.



Pourtant c'est le résultat que j'obtiens quand je boote sur _P0 : TOSHIBA xxx_
Et je n'ai pas réussi à identifier à quelle session cela correspond (mais ai-je raison quand je suppose que : un choix de boot au menu f12 = une session qqpart dans les SATA et USB.)



polyzargone a dit:


> Le premier lien sur lequel je tombe, c'est ça : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/no-ethernet.167405/
> Et la réponse est dans le post #5 : https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/no-ethernet.167405/#post-1064457
> Donc celui qu'il te faut, c'est RealtekRTL8111.kext que tu trouveras ici par exemple (premier lien en tapant "RealtekRTL8111 kext" sur Google : https://github.com/RehabMan/OS-X-Realtek-Network
> NB : Je te déconseille d'utiliser MultiBeast (cité dans le post #1) mais ça, c'est toi qui vois…



à ce stade je ne suis pas encore allé voir ce  post (je voulais te répondre d'abord) mais je suis à peu près certain que je vais suivre ton conseil et éviter multibeast. Je n'avais pas cliqué ce  premier lien car je cherchais un kext, pas une discussion… Erreur.



polyzargone a dit:


> Hackintosh Zone est à éviter précisément pour cette raison. De la pub partout, des fichiers récupérés ou sortis d'on ne sait où et qui la plupart du temps ne sont pas la bonne solution.



En tout cas je n'ai pas tellement aimé ce que ça a produit.



polyzargone a dit:


> Sans vouloir dresser de liste exhaustive, je me fierai plutôt à des forums reconnus comme InsanelyMac voire Tonymacx86 (mais pas lorsqu'il s'agit de MultiBeast).



Seul un connaisseur peut orienter vers un « forum reconnu ». Et je fais plutôt confiance aux habitués de macg qui est mon forum favori. Donc, pusiqu'un macgéiste me les conseille ci-dessus, je vais garder ces deux-là sous le coude, en plus de macg section hack. À vrai dire, même pour mon install de Linux, c'est sur le forum macg que je viens en premier…





polyzargone a dit:


> C'est justement ça le problème ! Il n'y a pas de lots de kexts, il n'y a que les composants de ta carte-mère qui comptent. Si tu utilises la méthode "Google > xxxx kext", tu obtiendras celui qu'il te faut et non tous les kexts disponibles pour telle ou telle série de carte mère .



OK, ilme semble que cette subtilité ne figure pas sur le tuto que j'ai suivi.



polyzargone a dit:


> Et je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais tu cites les Z87N, Z97N, Z97-DH3, Z97-HD3 et Z97X alors que la tienne est une Z*77*N !



Je l'ai remarqué, oui. L'aspect sériel étant assez évident.
Néanmoins, le tuto suivi donne avec un tel aplomb cette unique série de kexts que je me suis laissé plier à me dire que « si c'est ceux-là qui sont proposés, c'est que c'est ceux-là qu'il faut ». Ceci d'autant plus que j'avais pu démarrer  la clé de boot avec ces Kexts-là ! Et installer  MacOSX aussi. Donc si ces kexts, pas forcément pile les bons, permettent de booter sur la clé, je me dis qu'ils devraient permettre de booter sur le SSD (à condition de savoir bien les installer, et c'est là, probablement, que blessait le bât.



polyzargone a dit:


> Autre chose : sur un Hackintosh, il n'y a qu'un seul kext absolument obligatoire : FakeSMC.kext. Tout le reste, c'est "optionnel" même si évidemment, il faudra bien en installer un pour le Réseau et un pour l'Audio voire pour la carte graphique (à ce propos, tu peux aller voir ici).



Oui, OK. Comme son nom me le laisse deviner, fake fait croire à un hardware mac, c'est ça ? Ensuite tout le reste, comme tu dis, servira à faire fonctionner les différents composants de la carte mère et autres filles





polyzargone a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que je me suis dit en voyant l'organisation de tes partitions…
> J'imagine qu'il y a un dossier EFI dans la partition EFI System Partition (/dev/sda1) et que celui-ci contient des dossiers BOOT, CLOVER et ubuntu ?



Euh… C'est bien possible en effet. C'est L'installateur Ubuntu qui a fait tout le taff (à part la partition en trois gros morceaux + swap que j'ai faite avec gparted en suivant d'autres tutos).
Je vais aller voir si je peux monter et parcourir ce sda1, via macOSX ou Ubuntu, et voir si je trouve tout ça.



polyzargone a dit:


> Si c'est le cas, je pense que c'est à cause du fichier BOOT/BOOTX64.efi qui doit être celui d'Ubuntu alors que ça devrait être celui de Clover (raison pour laquelle ton Bios ne voit qu'Ubuntu et pas Clover).
> Une solution serait donc de renommer ce fichier en BOOTX.efi_bak par exemple et de copier/coller le fichier CLOVER/CLOVERX64.efi au même endroit et en le renommant BOOTX64.efi.
> En principe, c'est Clover qui se lancera.



Voilà typiquement le genre de truc qui semble tellement simple quand c'est  toi qui l'écris,  mais que je n'aurais probablement pas trouvé tout seul même en relisant  les  FAQ (bon il faut dire aussi qu'un SSD  partitionné pour Ubunutu + MacOSX on est déjà un peu dans les particularités.)

Allez, au travail
et encore merci.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

Alors, concernant la recherche de kext sur Google, j'ai fini par comprendre ma méprise.

Je me posais la question du/des kext-s pour « ma carte mère » (peut-être que cela n'a pas de sens en soi, d'ailleurs, ou que c'est seulement le kext _fake_ qui correspond à cette question .
Dans ta réponse tu me donnais l'astuce pour trouver _le kext de mon chipset réseau_ ou  _le kext de mon chipset audio_. Mais moi je pensais que c'était pour celui de la carte mère.Donc bêtement j'ai pris l'un des deux, et j'ai lancé la recherche.En pensant trouver des kexts de CM. Donc un sujet qui parle de _no ethernet_ ne pouvais pas me paraître approprié puisque mon accès internet fonctionne sur ce OSX hack via clé usb Clover. (et finalement, c'était logique que la réponse ne convienne pas :  car je ne posais pas la bonne question à Google donc je ne pouvais pas avoir la bonne réponse)

Donc là j'étais à côté de la plaque.

Pour la dev/sda1 je vais devoir redémarrer en ubuntu car Utilitaire de Disque ne reconnait pas les partitions non HFS+ (il ne reconnais apparemment même pas sa propre partition recovery, voici ce qu'il me montre. On voit les partoches Linux en couleur mais je ne vois pas comment les monter.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

Me revoici sous Ubuntu. Gparted affiche bien le détail de toutes les partitions, voici les infos sur la EFI :




J'ignore comment la monter mais je pense qu'il y a une piste à suivre par ici : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=396501

Si je ne réapparais pas d'ici 72 h c'est que c'était une mauvaise piste... Courage !

EDIT : j'ai encore auto-trollé ma discussion. Le titre parlait de "trouver le kext sans java 6" et maintenant on en est à "explorer la partition EFI pour booter sur Clover sans la clé USB"


----------



## flotow (24 Février 2018)

ccciolll a dit:


> EDIT : j'ai encore auto-trollé ma discussion. Le titre parlait de "trouver le kext sans java 6" et maintenant on en est à "explorer la partition EFI pour booter sur Clover sans la clé USB"



C'est pas du troll, juste un gros flood 

Je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne avec Ubuntu, mais ici j'ai deux disques, un Mac OS et un Windows.
Windows a son boot loader et Mac OS a clover.
Je démarre toujours sur le disque Mac OS, Clover se lance, me proposer Mac OS ou Windows. Si je choisi Windows alors Clover quitte et passe la main au bootloader de Windows.

J'avais aussi ce problème au début ou je ne pouvais que démarrer avec le clé.
En fait, c'est parce que à l'installation de Mac OS, l'installation de Clover n'est pas faite sur le disque ou est Mac OS. Après l'installation, j'ai installé Clover sur le même disque que Mac OS et c'est fonctionne.
Par contre, vu que tu as Ubuntu, ta partition EFI elle contient quoi ? Un mix du bootloader Ubuntu et de Clover ?


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

flotow a dit:


> Par contre, vu que tu as Ubuntu, ta partition EFI elle contient quoi ? Un mix du bootloader Ubuntu et de Clover ?



Bonne question à laquelle je n'ai pas encore réussi à répondre. Mais je pense que c'est la meilleure piste pour le moment.

EDIT : j'ai commencé à chercher et j'ai mis mes résultats ici http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=396501&st=0#entry4195603


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

Bon, je n'arrive définitivement pas à trouver COMMENT afficher et parcourir la partition dev/sda1 EFI S P dans ubuntu. (pour essayer d'appliquer la piste proposée par *polyzargone*)

J'ai bien fait un sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt mais je ne vois pas quel résultat ça fait.
Dans le simili-finder d'ubuntu je ne trouve pas où régler pour qu'il affiche tous les DD montés. (quand-même, le finder de MacOSX est largement mieux foutu !)
Voyez sur cette capture.




En barre latérale il n'affiche même pas le ubuntu sur lequel je suis (alors que, bon, il est forcément monté puisque je suis dessus). dans les volumes, on voit l'USB d'install, les partoches MacOSX et Solus, et un truc appelé ordinateur (!?) dans lequel je trouve des dossiers un peu incompréhensible (partie doite de la fenêtre).
Si je regarde les propriétés de cet "ordinateur", le capacité de 80Go me fait penser que c'est la partoche ubuntu, et si finalement je navigue dans home/monnom/images, je reconnais les captures que je viens de faire, c'est bien la partoche ubuntu (mais pourquoi l'appeler "ordinateur" et pas ubuntu qui est le nom que je lui ai donné !?)
Pas de trace d'un volume ou partition EFI.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

polyzargone a dit:


> C'est effectivement ce que je me suis dit en voyant l'organisation de tes partitions…
> 
> J'imagine qu'il y a un dossier EFI dans la partition EFI System Partition (/dev/sda1) et que celui-ci contient des dossiers BOOT, CLOVER et ubuntu ?
> 
> ...



Bon, finalement j'ai abandonné l'idée d'y arriver dans ubuntu qui est vraiment trop déroutant pour moi, et j'ai cherché un tuto sur internet pour le faire depuis macOSX,  chose que j'aurais dû faire dès le début tellement c'est facile. Il faut installer Clover Configurator et choisir Mount sur le bon disque.

Ça donne ça chez moi.




et ça marche tout de suite, j'ai accès à ce fameux dossier.
Pftain, quelle fluidité du geste sur MacOSX ! Tout est tellement lus simple avec une bonne interface graphique !

Le pire c'est que j'ai fait la même chose il y a qqes jours quand j'ai suivi le tuto pour installer macOSX car il me faisait aussi utiliser Clover Configurator pour monter cette partition EFI. J'avais déjà oublié.

Bon, et là, je compare les deux que tu m'as dit.Date identique, poids identique…






J'ai bien peur que BOOTX64.efi et CLOVERX64.efi ne soient d'ores et déjà bien identiques et qu'alors ce ne soit point là la solution pour que je puisse enfin démarrer Clover sans clé USB.

J'ai tout de même tenté la manip' que tu as indiquée avec une copie de sauvegarde du fichier original en _bak, mais je ne me fais pas bcp d'illusion sur le résultat que j'obtiendrai en redémarrant. Je ne sais même pas sur quoi de vais devoir cliquer dans le menu F12 pour être sur le EFI et voir Clover.

EDIT : à tout hasard j'ai re-téléchargé Clover 4411 comme conseillé par *flotow* et l'ai installé sur le MacOSX en laissant les réglages par défaut (plutôt qu'avec les réglages proposés sur le tuto que j'ai suivi jusqu'à maintenant et qui ne semble pas approprié pour un Z77). Allez, je tente le redémarrage.


----------



## ccciolll (24 Février 2018)

En effet, je n'ai pas obtenu le résultat escompté.
Voici, à tout hasard si cela peut aider à comprendre, l'écran que j'ai en démarrage F12 sans la clé USB






ubuntu, ben c'est ubuntu… Linux Boot Manager c'est Solus. Il ne reste que P0 : TOSHIBA

Et celui-là me donne le résultat suivant : boot0 GPT error







Si je remets la clef, 2 choix s'ajoutent.






Le choix USB DISK 2.0 PMAP mène à Clover qui permet de démarrer le MAcOSX installé sur le SSD. Mais je n'ai pas d'autre accès pour l'instant.





Dans quel sens puis-je chercher pour trouver ce qui manque ?


----------

